# Kroatien - Trails rund um Omis?



## chrizelot (18. Juni 2012)

Hi, bin mal wieder in der verweifelten Lage ein Mountainbike-Revier mit Badestrand, schÃ¶nem Campingplatz und zumindest einem einzigen lÃ¤ssigen Trail zu finden.

Kennt sich jemand in der NÃ¤he von OmiÅ¡ (Makarska-Riviera) aus? Suche Trails wie diese...(oben leichter, unten schwerer) [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLeHG3kgVmU"]Hvar, Jelsa (Kroatien) - Freeride, Mountainbike, Downhill - YouTube[/nomedia]).

Anfahrt sollte natÃ¼rlich auch machbar sein, wird warm im August.

Brac, Hvar und Makarska (Biokovo-Gebirge) kenne ich bereits, alles zu weit weg bzw. schon gefahren. WÃ¤re fÃ¼r Hinweise dankbar, mÃ¶chte nicht nach Versuch und Irrtum fahrbare Wege suchen um diese Jahreszeit ;-)


----------



## Freeagain (18. Juni 2012)

Seit wann ist Makarska schwerer zu erreichen als Omis? Über die Autobahn bist Du schneller im Makarska-Gebiet als in Omis.
Den Hvar-Toptrail = Römerweg über Pitve kennst Du wahrscheinlich nicht, denn der ist im oberen Teil wesentlich schwerer und unten leichter! Im Video 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dZokVKQ6Ok&feature=channel_page"]Hvar  Bike and Trails      - YouTube[/nomedia]
kannst Du ihn verfolgen (3. Film), denn der ist bei uns, im Gegensatz zu Deinem, in Deutschland wegen den Gemarechten nicht gesperrt (da Musik am Computer selbst produziert). Der obere Teil ist wegen den brutal groben Steinen nicht ganz gezeigt, weil die damals genutzten Kameras der Profis durch die Schläge teilweise ausfielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrizelot (18. Juni 2012)

Freeagain schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Makarska schwerer zu erreichen als OmiÅ¡?


Urlaubsdestination wÃ¤re OmiÅ¡. MÃ¶chte von OmiÅ¡ aus aufbrechen (jeden 2. bis dritten Tag), aber mÃ¶glichst ohne Auto ;-) 
NatÃ¼rlich kÃ¶nnten wir auch nach Makarska fahren, aber dort ist der Campingplatz nicht nur teuer, sondern vor allem auch sehr klein und mittelmÃ¤Ãig schÃ¶n. 

Den "RÃ¶merweg" auf Hvar kenne ich, fand ich ganz lustig, der obere Teil war allerdings mit dem All Mountain kaum lustig fahrbar. Mein Toptrail war er aber nicht. Und im Hochsommer wieder rauf und runter nach Jelsa war auch mehr, als mein Trinkrucksack KapazitÃ¤ten hatte ;-)

Kennst du in der NÃ¤he von Omis etwas?


----------



## Freeagain (18. Juni 2012)

Das ist ein Argument!

Omis kenne ich selbst nicht, in Makarska gibt es meines Wissens einen Bikeverein, der die Omiser Gegend kennen dürfte.


----------



## mrpetere (21. Juni 2012)

ich war vor 2 Jahren in der Nähe (Stanici - 5km südlich!) und da ist die Küste im Umkreis "sacksteil" - bin damals mehr auf der Straße als offroad unterwegs gewesen. So richtige trails habe ich nicht gefunden - werde aber diese jahr mal etwas intensiver schauen - bin ab Mitte August wieder vor Ort.


----------



## chrizelot (21. Juni 2012)

mrpetere schrieb:


> ich war vor 2 Jahren in der Nähe (Stanici - 5km südlich!) und da ist die Küste im Umkreis "sacksteil" - bin damals mehr auf der Straße als offroad unterwegs gewesen. So richtige trails habe ich nicht gefunden - werde aber diese jahr mal etwas intensiver schauen - bin ab Mitte August wieder vor Ort.


 
Ich bin auch ab Mitte August vor Ort. Könnten wir Nachbarschaftshilfe geben ;-) Habe im Übrigen schon Fortschritte gemacht.

Hier zwei Hinweise. Der erste Link ist eine Tour mit viel Asphalt, aber auch mit ein paar Singletrail-Anteilen (rot). Kannst du als KML in Google-Maps runterladen und dann z. B. als GPX konvertieren.

Der zweite Link enthält ein Video (leicht zu übersehen im Text) in der Nähe der Mühlen (Radmanove Mlinice ). Bei den Mühlen ist ein Ausgangspunkt für viele Wanderwege. Habe dann unten ein paar der Wanderwege als KML gefunden.
Kroatischen Text kannst du in google-translate ganz gut übersetzen. 

Links 1 und 2
http://www.mtb.ba/mosor-hr-omis/
http://www.bicikla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=234&Itemid=1
Wanderwege bzw. KML-Datei von Link 1.
http://free-st.t-com.hr/Ante/gpx/PlanovoImberMlinice07svibanj2011.kmz

http://free-st.t-com.hr/Ante/gpx/svVidRadmanove20lipanj2009.kmz

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=hr&t=h&vpsrc=6&f=d&daddr=Dubrava+%4043.497475,16.649739&authuser=0&msa=0&output=kml&msid=202807296563266419694.000483ea35762a9e131c2

Wenn die obigen Ansätze jemand weiterverfolgen/erweitern kann, dann wäre ich froh. Schaut jedenfalls so aus, als ob in dem Flußtal durchaus Möglichkeiten da wären. Dort wäre es sicher auch nicht so heiss.


----------



## mrpetere (21. Juni 2012)

chrizelot schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ab Mitte August vor Ort. Könnten wir Nachbarschaftshilfe geben ;-) Habe im Übrigen schon Fortschritte gemacht.
> 
> Hier zwei Hinweise. Der erste Link ist eine Tour mit viel Asphalt, aber auch mit ein paar Singletrail-Anteilen (rot). Kannst du als KML in Google-Maps runterladen und dann z. B. als GPX konvertieren.
> 
> ...


 
_Ich denke, dass schon ein paar Wege so als "Urlaubsausgleich" zu beradeln sind (z.B. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ctlxyfankycvpiqv ), aber als reiner mtb-Urlaub ist Omis sicherlich nicht der bestes Spot. Tolles Seite ist auch_

http://www.takeadventure.com/

aber leider auch nichts wirklich in der Nähe vom Omis. Habe sie aber letztes Jahr gut auf Brac nutzen konnen, wobei man beachten muss, dass "schwer" in der Beschreibung wirklich "sauschwer!" bedeutet! ;-) 

Den Sv. Jure (1762m - 2. höchster Berg Kroatiens) werde ich von Makaskar aus dieses Jahr schon erklimmen, auch wenn dies fast nur auf Asphalt möglich ist.


----------



## chrizelot (21. Juni 2012)

Ja, Bikeurlaube mache ich auch ganz woanders, aber es gibt echt sehr lässige Trails in Kroatien, dort ist mit wenigen Höhenmetern sofort die Aussicht unschlagbar. Und sofort hochalpines Gelände vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her ;-)
Brac (vidova gora) war wirklich lässig, der Untergrund war sehr trocken und lose, dadurch waren die engen Kurven relativ rutschig im oberen Bereich. Aber zurück zum Thema ;-)


----------



## mrpetere (21. Juni 2012)

chrizelot schrieb:


> war sehr trocken und lose, dadurch waren die engen Kurven relativ rutschig im oberen Bereich. Aber zurück zum Thema ;-)


 ...und der Blick - DER BLICK!!!!


----------



## chrizelot (17. Juli 2013)

Ich war mittlerweile in Omi und habe keine Mühen gescheut um ein paar Trails zu finden. Es gibt einen Teil (ca. 300hm), der ist per Straße erreichbar und der zweite Teil (nächsten 300hm) müssen per Wanderung erledigt werden. Dort ist aber viel Schatten, daher gings auch im Sommer ohne Kreislaufkollaps. 

Trails sind relativ eng und langsam, tlw. verblockt und technisch. Aber fast durchgängig fahrbar. 

Hier ein Video [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8UHywWc3QU"]OmiÅ¡ (Kroatien/Dalmatien) - Mountainbike (Freeride/Downhill/All-Mountain) Trail - YouTube[/nomedia].
Im Hintergrund ist keine Disko, sondern man hört nur meinen Herzschlag 

Gpx-Tracks hänge ich demnächst hier rein, damit die nächsten Trailsucher gleich wissen, wo es lang geht.


----------



## Fünfender (30. August 2013)

Moin,

komme gerade aus Kroatien zurück. War in Makarska, Omis und Zadar. Hauptsächlich zur Erholung, habe jedoch auch ein paar Touren gemacht.

Kann noch ein kleines aber feines Sahnestück bei Omis fürs Archiv beisteuern.

Man folgt der Küstenstraße vom Zentrum über die Brücke. Gegenüber des Campingplatzes verlässt man die Hauptstraße nach rechts (Put Stare Duce) und folgt der Straße über die Serpentinen bis zu der kleinen, nicht weiter benannten "Ortschaft" (die fast nur aus Ruinen besteht - siehe Google Earth, gut zu erkennen). Kurz vorm Orsteingang geht nach links ein kleiner Trail in nach Dugi Rat hinunter (auf dem Trail an der Gabelung rechts abbrigen), sehr spaßig, einige Spitzkehren! Derzeit hat ein Brand sämtliche Vegetation auf einigen Hektar vernichtet, hatte schon ein wenig etwas apokalypisches. 

Gruß

Kim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrizelot (30. August 2013)

Fünfender schrieb:


> Moin,
> Derzeit hat ein Brand sämtliche Vegetation auf einigen Hektar vernichtet, hatte schon ein wenig etwas apokalypisches.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ich glaube den Brand den du meinst habe ich voriges Jahr live miterlebt. Knapp über Omis hat es gehörig gebrannt, mit zig Feuerwehren und 2 Löschflugzeugen...und einem Helikopter.....war schon relativ bedrohlich, weil das Feuer geht echt recht schnell voran, wenn der richtige wind da ist...


----------



## zweiheimischer (14. Oktober 2013)

falls es wen im herbst noch nach süden zieht: http://www.gipfeltreffen.at/showthread.php?70067-Biken-in-Omi%9A-HR-Fronleichnam-2013

zb sveti vid:













ilinac:






fortica, oberer teil:


----------



## chrizelot (14. Oktober 2013)

Das ist der Wanderweg, der von meiner damals gewählten Route über den Berg zurück nach Omis gegangen wäre. Sehr schöne Bilder! Ein Traum!


----------



## chrizelot (1. November 2013)

Hi, da mich auf youtube bereits regelmäßig Leute wegen der GPS-Datei zu obigem Omi-Video fragen: Ich verweise dann gleich auf diesen Thread.

Anbei die GPX-Datei mit einigen Wegpunkten zu dem obigen Trail. Es sind sowohl Teil 1 als auch Teil 2 zu dem Video vorhanden.


----------



## TediCro (4. März 2014)

Ich kann nicht die GPS-Koordinaten im basecamp öffnen was mach ich falsch  ?


----------



## chrizelot (4. März 2014)

TediCro schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht die GPS-Koordinaten im basecamp öffnen was mach ich falsch  ?



Ich habe noch mapsource installiert, dort gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

